# Variants of permute the central elements on the big cubes



## sm (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello everybody!






In this video I showed different variants of permute the central elements on the big cubes.

I used modification of algorithm *r U' l' U r' U' l U* (see step 6 in http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Cage_Method)

Can to somebody this will interesting.

And I will be glad if who shows other ways for permute of the centers.


----------

